# Mac Pro 2012 model



## -baboon- (Jun 28, 2012)

Dear geeks,

I got a question about a purchase I am thinking about. Apple dropped prices for Mac Pros and had a slightly improved model. But now I read that there is a new model of Mac Pro is coming 2013. Is it worth waiting? Said to have 2011 socket and Tim Cook claiming it will be so good. Any suggestions!? 

I don't want to buy such a mashine and then be upset that the new one is so much better. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Guess it depends on what you want with the Mac Pro. What are you going to be doing with it?


----------



## buzza24 (Mar 27, 2008)

I recently bought the MacBook Pro Retina and love it. If you think you can wait for the next model, you will be saying that every year. There is always "a new model coming", but if you wait for the next one, you are always going to be waiting.

I reckon you do your research, find what you like and get what is best now, because there is always next one down the road.


----------



## cl-scott (Jul 5, 2012)

I would agree with buzza24, there is always something better that will be coming out really soon now, and at some point you have to pull the trigger or you're forever waiting.

Would any of the rumored improvements in the new Mac Pro model actually provide you with a real tangible benefit to what you plan to use it for? If so, would that benefit be significant enough to put off purchasing for probably at least another 6 months? If not, why not buy now?

Tim Cook I fully expect to be the next Steve Ballmer. Both of them are business guys, they aren't product or technical guys. They can be invaluable supporting figures for the likes of Gates or Jobs, but they don't really have the same intangible factor Gates and Jobs had. People like Cook and Ballmer can be invaluable support figures to someone like Gates and Jobs, but just like Microsoft largely died when Gates stepped down as CEO, I think history will show Apple's death throes started the day Jobs resigned as CEO. There's actually something to be said that you should be buying early, while the deep product development cycle at Apple still includes products largely developed under the supervision of Jobs.


----------

